# Tempestade Tropical HELENE (Atlântico 2012 #AL07)



## MSantos (18 Ago 2012 às 01:58)

Temos andando entretidos com o GORDON que parece que tomou os Açores como alvo e ainda não se falou aqui da HELENE, que atingiu hoje a força de tempestade tropical no Golfo do México.

O HELENE não deverá ter uma vida muito longa, já que a sua rota o vai levar a fazer _landfall_ no México, até lá as previsões indicam a possibilidade de algum fortalecimento antes de o seu núcleo entrar em território mexicano.

Previsão para a trajectória do HELENE:






Mais informações aqui: NHC


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 11:11)

A última previsão já altera um pouco a rota e ao que parece Helene irá manter-se na costa mexicana.


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 16:29)

Realmente o Helena foi eclipsado por completo pelo Gordon 

Mas seria interessante ver uma análise sobre este sistema e sobre as condições do seu desenvolvimento uma vez que certamente terá características diferentes das do Gordon.


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2012 às 01:18)

Snowy disse:


> Realmente o Helena foi eclipsado por completo pelo Gordon
> 
> Mas seria interessante ver uma análise sobre este sistema e sobre as condições do seu desenvolvimento uma vez que certamente terá características diferentes das do Gordon.



O HELENE fez hoje _landfall_ no México, e enfraqueceu para depressão tropical, brevemente irá dissipar-se sobre o território Mexicano. Este sistema tem os dias contados...

Este sistema encontra-se numa área teoricamente muito mais favoravel ao desenvolvimento de ciclones tropicais do que a posição actual do GORDON, mas a sua rota levou o HELENE a "encalhar" no México. 

podem ver aqui: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT2+shtml/182031.shtml


----------

